# Izzy after the hair cut!



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Before we went to the groomer today:








,

After the grooming session - very short, but not as bad as I feared.








,


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

she looks fab x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She looks lovely Cara...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats not a bad cut, atleast they have left her legs fluffy


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I was fearing the worst but she looks fab! xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

she looks lovely!! x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Spot on, in my view!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks great and is still a very pretty girl.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

when betty had her short cut at her last grooming (interestingly at pretty much the same age as Izzie is now as her last groom was 3 months ago and she'd also got nats i couldn't get rid of - an age / coat changing thing?) i quickly got used to her short coat but what shocked me at first was how skinny her little body looked without a big layer of fluff!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she looks so soft! she looks great!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

You are all just so lovely, I know we all prefer the fluffy poos, but we love our own so much it doesn't really matter. Those big doleful eyes are the same at least - and she is still white, not pink xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

what i find funny now is people keep saying to me "oh Betty has had a trim" and i want to say "you haven't seen her in ages she looked like a sheared sheep at first and i think her coat looks long now".

x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cara, it is a nice cut. Izzy doesn't look too skinned. When Millie had her first cut she look almost naked I could have cried


----------



## Bertiesmum (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks gorgeous .
My Bertie was due to go to the groomers for the 1st time today but unfortunately they rang and cancelled due to illness. He is booked in next tues so will post before and after pics too. 

May have to show the groomer your pic


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Cara, she still looks beautiful


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she looks lovely, like Kendal says they have nt skinned her legs, is she more playful for it, ilf almost seems more energetic when he gets rid of some fur. Are you happy with it Cara?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I think she looks lovely, like Kendal says they have nt skinned her legs, is she more playful for it, ilf almost seems more energetic when he gets rid of some fur. Are you happy with it Cara?


I am happy that it is right for Izzy but I loved her longer wavy hair. I was disappointed that they were unable to leave it a bit longer but so pleased they didn't shave her. The groomer was patient with me and showed me the problems, even though I had spent hours over the last few days getting all the mats out, her hair was so dry and knotty that she couldn't run a comb through it, so I agreed to the shearing. It will grow and I now have the H frame attached to a table so I will be able to comb her more thoroughly and blow dry her hair; hopefully I can keep it under control now. I think I might ask father Christmas for a doggy hairdryer. xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She looks lovely  

You can see her apricot patches on her back now .. she will be matt free and cool 

Great grooming job in my opinion.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: baby Izzy has patches too


----------

